# Unidentified boss



## Bandit12oClock (May 27, 2013)

Hello new to the forum and would really appreciate some help identifying this one. This guy/gal is holding the #2 rank in my mixed Malawi 55 & I don't even know what it is. He is 3 inches long.. He usually looks about like this, but I've seen him display a uniform light pearly pale blue throughout with darkened bars and even the dark bars that appear in the eyes (like my yellow lab does) when excited. In the profile section, I thought that there may be a resemblance to Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt". Great personality, one of my favorites I have. Any ideas?

IMG_20130530_222708 by ezcheezy, on Flickr


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks to be a red top zebra. M. pyrsonotos.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1790


----------



## Bandit12oClock (May 27, 2013)

Oh yeah I think so now that you mention. When introduced, he started chasing my albino zebra around who was previously the dominant fish in the tank. A friend of mine adopted the albino and this guy has free rule now. Very beautiful fish  Thanks for the reply & link.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

If from a LFS or most breeders then you could call it a "Red Top Zebra". Its almost for sure not a Metriaclima pyrsonotos as these have been mixed with others (esp M.zebra variants and Metriaclima greshakei for years) and real Metriaclima pyrsonotos have not been imported for a large number of years as now in a protected area.
Not that there is anything wrong with "Red Top Zebras" just they are not pure Metriaclima pyrsonotos and have not been for years.

Erm yep they are all on the agressive large size for Mbuna but yep the mix seems to have talken some of the aggression edge of em.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Me I think it looks far more young Metriaclima greshakei like. But then pure of that species would not have that much barring. For sure no pure young Metriaclima pyrsonotos as those look very different. Kind of no colour until dark blue and black bared at 3"+.


----------



## Bandit12oClock (May 27, 2013)

24Tropheus said:


> Me I think it looks far more young Metriaclima greshakei like. But then pure of that species would not have that much barring. For sure no pure young Metriaclima pyrsonotos as those look very different. Kind of no colour until dark blue and black bared at 3"+.


Ok ok I think you're right Tropheus, greshakei looks much more like my guy. This vid on youtube looks just like him when he's in plain coloring:





Here is a video of my individual colored up right after I added many new fish (forgive the mayhem, I literally just added them when I took this). I think mine is indeed greshakei.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

kind of looks more red top zebra. M. pyrsonotos on the vid.
Prob not pure of iether pyrsonotos or greshakei but a mix as so many hobby "red top zebra" are.

Nice enough fish though. 8)


----------



## Bandit12oClock (May 27, 2013)

Ha thanks maybe I'll just call him Mr. E lol.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

You see these generic type "Red Top Zebra" pretty often now, often sold as "Ice Blue". Don't look light enough to be a nice Greshakei, nor have the full dark bars of a Pyrsonotos... something inbetween, so one should assume that they have not been kept pure. Unfortunate as either species can have stunning dominant males, some of the best looking mbuna.


----------



## Bandit12oClock (May 27, 2013)

I'll be interested to see how he grows. He may not turn out to be a faithful representation of either type, but I can post any interesting developments. Thanks.


----------

